# Tito



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

"Whisper my name in your heart and I will be there" -- Tito


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful, many tears here today. Sending you comforting hugs across Barb, Tito was beyond special x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's beautiful.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a lovely photograph and tribute.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

With every waking hour
Within everything I see
The shadows of your loss are tearing me apart
Blue sky has turned to blackest night
Now you're gone, it just isn't right
Save our last goodbye
Embedded in my mind, your face will never leave me
- Disturbed

May Tito rest in peace


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Sending you comforting thoughts. So sorry.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Tito was special beyond words. I admired him from afar for years. RIP beautiful boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful......


----------

